# BLCK Vapour - Specialty Product



## Richio (14/6/17)

Morning all

*We have something new which has come into stock*





*Black Ice *
concentrate is a variant of koolada which is used in international menthol or Icy e-liquids. Think Koolada but just way better.
Usage: Recommended at 1% (or 2% if you want that extra added ice effect). This product can also be mixed with menthol or as a substitute for koolada.

- CLICK HERE FOR SOME ICY COLD AWESOMENESS -

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (14/6/17)

This sounds very interesting @Richio !
Black Ice mmmm......


----------



## Richio (14/6/17)

@Silver if this doesn't get you to start DIY then I guess ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/17)

Richio said:


> @Silver if this doesn't get you to start DIY then I guess ...



That is a sore point!

You know what @Richio 

I won a DIY hamper at one of the early ECIGSSA Vape Meets in Cape Town - the one we had near Blouberg. Those flavours were forced into the garage because my dear wife said they were stinking out the house. That was the end of that.

I then came back with a vengeance in late 2016 - I found about 5 or 6 recipes I liked on the DIY threads here on the forum and ordered about 50 or 60 concentrates and the scale and some bottles etc. Then I had these visions of spending some quiet time in December becoming a mad scientist.... That never happened... and the year commenced.... and then I was hit with a truckload of work.... now its June... 

I am quite ashamed. But believe me the intention is there... 

I will get there

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (14/6/17)

@Richio is this a variant of WS23?


----------



## Andre (14/6/17)

Strontium said:


> @Richio is this a variant of WS23?


+1 on the question if this is a solution of WS-23? If so, at what percentage? Usually sold at 30 % I think.


----------



## Richio (14/6/17)

@Strontium @Andre 
This is mixed at 20%. At 30% we find it gunks up the coil quite easily and separation occurs when it stands for too long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

@Richio is this the same stuff they use in for example the Fantasi range to give that icy cool effect? Placed an order on saturday for this and some other stuff keen to play around with this and the molinberry queen grapes and funky pineapple


----------



## Andre (25/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> @Richio is this the same stuff they use in for example the Fantasi range to give that icy cool effect? Placed an order on saturday for this and some other stuff keen to play around with this and the molinberry queen grapes and funky pineapple


Biggest problem for me is the dilution percentage. This one is 20%, TFM is 10 % and internationally I have read of WS-23 at 30%. There should be some sort of standard. In the mean time I shall just use FA Polar Blast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

Andre said:


> Biggest problem for me is the dilution percentage. This one is 20%, TFM is 10 % and internationally I have read of WS-23 at 30%. There should be some sort of standard. In the mean time I shall just use FA Polar Blast.


That is a bit confusing yes


----------



## Richio (25/6/17)

Hi @Andre
We have a 30% version which will be up on site this week due to the demand on it. I have found at 10% it tastes like polar blast but thats just my opinion.
Hi @Schnappie 
This is the same variant of koolada used in the malaysian juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Andre
> We have a 30% version which will be up on site this week due to the demand on it. I have found at 10% it tastes like polar blast but thats just my opinion.
> Hi @Schnappie
> This is the same variant of koolada used in the malaysian juices.


Thanks @Richio I see the fantasi is from malaysia if its the case its perfect for what Im after

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (3/7/17)

This stuff is strong. I was expecting a strong menthol'y flavour but I was knocked back by the intense cold, its really nice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

